# Make Your Own Caves, Coves, etc.?



## The Trans Am Kid (Jun 25, 2007)

Is there any kind of material you can use to shape into things such as caves. Like some kind of clay or concrete you can use? Also, does anyone have pictures of there caves and what not? I need some ideas and I want to make some hiding places for my smaller fish. Thanks!


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I use flower pots sawn in two with a Dremel. I then use a silicone adhesive and spread it all over the half-pot. You can also coat the inside with the adhesive. I then roll the pot around in matching *dry* gravel or attatch larger contrasting stones to the pot. Works just fine and I sometimes have to stop and remember where I put the caves as they blend in with the substrate.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Research "aggrecrete" or any variation of agri-crete you can think of. This is the general name folks use when they use neutral PH concrete, sand, and shells to create artificial rock work.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Coconut shells, PVC pipe, slate, concrete, terra cotta pots, ceramic pieces, those glass marbles for fish tank, and many other things can be used. I have not made one yet except for a coconut cave but I plan to make some out of the glass "marbles" and out of ceramic disks to see how it comes out. BTW, the marbles are the ones that are kinda flat, not round, while it could be done with round ones, I imagine it would be pretty hard and use a lot of silicone.


----------



## The Trans Am Kid (Jun 25, 2007)

Do you happen to know if hot glue is safe to use? Or any other kind of glue such as super glue, rubber glue, or regular elmers glue?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

The problem with most adhesives, including silicone, is that they tend to unlock after a very short period under water.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

The only adhesives I would say would work are water safe epoxy and aquarium safe silicone. All the other would let go of the rocks and lead to you having to do it again like CRM said.


----------



## akbr (Feb 5, 2008)

i would use what i belive is called extruded insulation/styrafoam dont know which. it is pink like fiberglass insulation but a foam. i have seen diy projects where people have carved backgrounds, caves, singular rocks and most anything else. what you do is use a drumel or whatever you got and carve your cave or rock, then you use a heatgun/blow dryer and lightly seal tiny holes and loose debris. at this point you can eather paint it and silicone the whole surface so seal it or lightly cover the surface exposed to water with a fish safe cement. im sure there are other ways of doing this but these are the ways ive heard. hope it helps and good luck.

found this after i wrote the above, go read this and you will get alot of info. http://www.petfish.net/forum/index.php/topic,66452.0.html


----------

